# A mouse took my turkey beard HELP



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Maybe if you put some cheese he will trade you. Or just bring your beard back. 

But seriously that suck. My dad and I had our turkey tails feathers outside and a mouse chewed some of his feathers off but left mine alone. I guess he was intimidated by the size. Good luck in the hunt for your beard.

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I made a peace offering lastnight, left some cheese like you said PSE, he just stole it without returning the beard. So tonight, I am setting the trap. He's about to meet the business end of some coilspring victors.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Funny, I thought it would be worth a try. Sorry it didn't work. :lol:. Good luck.

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Oh, hahah, you were serious. Even better. Well turns out I got the beard from fellow M-S Sportsman "Don" and it seems he is quite the jokester. I'll post a picture of the completed mount in a moment, along with Don's offering. Hahaha


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

No Chuck I was just kiddin. I was also kidding when I said I just thought it was worth a try. :lol: 

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------

